# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Canales >  Ampliación del Canal de Panamá

## perdiguera

Ampliación del Canal de Panamá

Un amigo me ha hecho llegar unas fotos antiguas, son del 2011, de las obras de ampliación del Canal de Panamá que está haciendo una empresa española al frente de una UTE internacional.

Otro amigo ha ido hace poco a trabajar allí y les he pedido que me hagan llegar cuantas fotos puedan.

Evidentemente si llegan más estarán en este hilo.

----------


## REEGE

Menudas fotos y las que parece ser nos esperan...jejeje
Como se nota el tráfico de camiones y maquinaria por esas obras.
Seguiremos éstas obras de tu mano.
Saludos.

----------


## santy

Recuerdo que vi un documental de esta ampliación, pero no recordaba la magnitud de la obra.
Esperaremos impacientes para ver los avances.
Un saludo.

----------


## jlois

Lo impresionante es ver estas imágenes y comprobar como en una comparativa, las proporciones del paso actual y a su lado el megapaso que se está ejecutando. Fantástica obra que a buen seguro entrará en la historia por su magnitud como ya hiciera en su día su predecesora. Gracias Perdiguera por esos grandes contactos que tienes y que nos proporcionan unos documentos gráficos de tremendo valor.

----------


## perdiguera

Si ellos no se olvidan de mí yo no me olvidaré de vosotros.

Gracias a todos.

----------


## perdiguera

Estos días de fiesta uno de mis amigos en dicha obra me ha enviado unas fotos a pie de suelo de un pequeño tramo donde estaba trabajando.

Aquí pongo las más interesantes, corresponden a la ampliación de la esclusa de Pedro Miguel, junto al lago Miraflores.

----------


## REEGE

Que bueno es tener un amigo del foro allí... no nos perderemos detalles!!jeje

----------


## perdiguera

A mí lo que me acongoja es ver esos enormes barcos una decena de metros por encima de la cabeza de cualquier persona que pase por allí.

----------

